# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  باز شدن در صفحه جدید

## elnaz ja

چطور میشه روی دکمه submit زبان php  کلیک کردیم صفحه ای که اشاره میکنه در صفحه جدید باز بشه ؟؟!!
<button  class=" btn btn-primary" type="submit">*<?=**_header_ViewNews**?>*</button>

----------


## ermya_

سلام 

تارگت تگ فرم رو بزارید _blank

<form action="anything"     method="get" target="_blank">
      First name: <input type="text" name="fname"><br>
          Last name:      <input type="text" name="lname"><br>
<input type="submit" value="Submit">
</form>

----------

